# [GIMP] Strahlen



## zerix (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab leider im Internet nichts vergleichbares an Tutorials oder so gefunden. Ich wüsste aber gerne wie man so etwas machen kann.

http://everaldo.com/crystal/

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Konstantin Denerz (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

meinst du sowas wie im Anhang?


Gruß Konstantin


----------



## zerix (25. Juli 2008)

Genau sowas meinte ich. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Konstantin Denerz (25. Juli 2008)

dann schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/319522-strahlen-mit-gimp.html

das ist nur eine Lösung, wenn du Verbesserungsvorschläge hast, dann her damit 

Gruß Konstantin


----------



## zerix (25. Juli 2008)

Danke schön. Sieht gut so aus. 
Das es mehrere Wege gibt ist schon klar. Aber ich bin noch nicht so fit mit Bildbearbeitung o.ä.. ;-)

MFG

Sascha


----------

